
AF Has Reported a Shortage of Fresh Water - gmiller123456
https://www.navalhistory.org/2010/06/03/navy-codebreakers-%E2%80%93-paving-the-way-for-midway
======
masonic
(An account of how USA codebreakers verified that Midway was the next target
of the Japanese navy in WW2.)

